# Need an New Remote for a VIP211K



## toobs (Oct 10, 2012)

I need to get an new remote for a VIP211K. I'm just thinking about buying one on EBay instead of going through Dish because it's hard to speak with them over the phone because of my disability.

Which remote should I look for?

After I get an new or working remote for the 211K, do I need to program that remote to work with the current receiver that I have?

Thank you.


----------



## Blueflash (Jan 16, 2009)

If you don't want to deal with Dish support.
Get a new one at Walmart or Staples or amazon or others. Around 17-20
Then put batteries in it and

Making the Remote Work with the Receiver
These instructions configure your remote.
1 Turn your receiver and TV on, and press SYSTEM INFO on the front of the receiver.
2 Confirm that you see the System Info screen.
3 Press RECORD on your remote. The receiver then matches the remote’s address.
4 Confirm that your remote operates your receiver by pressing remote buttons. If this is not
working, go back to step 3.


----------



## toobs (Oct 10, 2012)

Will something like 8.0 UHF remote will work with the 211K?

http://goo.gl/EV6wys


----------



## Blueflash (Jan 16, 2009)

No 211k doesn't do UHF


----------



## toobs (Oct 10, 2012)

Thank you so much. I almost bought it, but I didn't knew that the 211k doesn't do UHF.

How about this remote?

http://goo.gl/NUMhhx


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

toobs said:


> Thank you so much. I almost bought it, but I didn't knew that the 211k doesn't do UHF.
> 
> How about this remote?
> 
> http://goo.gl/NUMhhx


Have you tried calling DISH?


----------



## toobs (Oct 10, 2012)

I just ended up calling and Dish is going to send me an new remote. Thank you for all of your help.


----------

